# Aurora Blue Knight of Milan



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

This is an original Aurora kit I bought in the early 1990s. I found a local shop (the owner has a warehouse of kits and he drags out boxes of OLD stock now and then) that had the Blue Knight, Silver Knight and Black Knight. I forget if he had the Red Knight and I just did not buy that one. At the time I really didn't care for the Red Knight. I may have passed on it. I paid (IIRC) $15 each for these shrink wrapped kits.

I started building him years ago and put it away half done. I got him out and finished him up perhaps 8 years ago. The base color is a Testors metallic blue enamel airbrushed on, and the trim was done in Testors gold. I used some craft store feathers to replace the fake looking, kit provided, one.














































I really want to see this figure reissued or to come across another original cheaply as well, so I can build him again and do a bit better job here and there. He's pretty dusty from sitting on the shelf behind my cash register for a few years!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks excellent. I love these kits. They were very well detailed and modeled after existing armours.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Nice work djnick66!

Love the detail work on the armour.:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Very nice work, David!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great work; the knights in armour kits are always good value.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice job for being done a while ago - Hopefully Revell will re-issue the Blue and Silver Knights.
Steve


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Superb detail on the Armour, clasic kit.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Very nice work on the Blue Knight, djnick!! I bought my first Aurora knight model (The Gold Knight of Nice) back in 1967 from an older gentleman who was closing his hobby shop. I was 12 at the time and thought it was very cool!! - Denis


----------



## AuroraFan1 (May 14, 2009)

Looks Great!


----------



## Beaufighter (May 12, 2010)

Delurking. 

Magnificent. As a kid I used to love love love everything Aurora did. Movie monsters, Prehistoric Scenes, reasonably-priced WW1 1/48 subjects and of course these. 

How tall are these Aurora knights? Are they compatible from a display POV with the Airfix 1/12 historical figures?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Beautiful work djnick!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
I love the goldwork! Excellent detail. I hope mine comes up half as well as yours once I get around to building him.

Chris.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I think this is the nicest build-up I've seen of this kit. Terrific attention to detail; the wood grain on the shaft of the weapon he's holding looks real!


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Beaufighter said:


> Delurking.
> 
> Magnificent. As a kid I used to love love love everything Aurora did. Movie monsters, Prehistoric Scenes, reasonably-priced WW1 1/48 subjects and of course these.
> 
> How tall are these Aurora knights? Are they compatible from a display POV with the Airfix 1/12 historical figures?


I don't have mine in front of me, but I believe they are quite a bit bigger than the Airfix Historical kits. There is a series of Knight kits put out by Imai of Japan (At least I THINK it was Imai :freak that if IIRC is a little closer in scale to the Airfix kits. Hopefully someone will chime in with exact sizes.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Head to toe without base, Imia= 5 1/2", Airfix Black Prince a tad under 7", Aurora about 8 1/2" to the top of the head, a bit taller if you measure to the top of the helmet ridges running down the center of the helmets..


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Airfix and Imai/Imex knights go well together, but the Aurora ones are quite a bit bigger. Not counting the base or feather, the Blue knight is 9" tall. The Airfix figures at 1/12 scale are around 6" high. 

I started painting wood tools by first base coating the wood area with a tan to greyish tan color, then adding the grain in with a fine brush using a dark brown or dark grey paint. Just paint long strokes along the length of the part in the direction of teh grain. You can go back and repeat with the base color again, or use a third color even. I made the Halberd a bit more brown than usual. Most wood handles are a blonde wood and are light colored and not brown. Look at things like a rake or unfinished broom handle.


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

Like the knight and I am getting ready to build mine thanks for the pic's


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Great work on this guy, the face came out really nice looks like he's thinking what am I doing in this thing. the detail work is awesome as is the choice of color for the er .... pants. I have all these knights as well in original boxes still sealed and plan to build them, I also have the Imex model co. Brooksville Fl 
series of 1/12 scale knights 6 in all. I just wish these knights came in the same pose as depicted on the box art like the Sliver knight of Augsburg 1560 from Aurora with the crown label of the valiant warriors series showing the knight in a fighting pose, was really disappointed when the model was in the standard standing pose ..... heh false advertising. Karl


----------



## david-5877 (Mar 14, 2000)

Nice work!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

wow someone revived a 3 year old thread! I thought that kit looked familiar !


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

I know you can thank Goggle and E-bay the revival


----------

